# need help taking apart dash-9



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

i am taking apart my dash-9 to change to battery to put rcs system in, already took off fuel tanks, took off ( i think ) all screws underneath, does the cab have to come before body, if so, what about handrails that are on already( i did not put them on) can i take off back part and not cab? 

thanks for help

tom h


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, the cab is a very tight fit. After you remove all of the screws (make sure you found the screws hidden beneath the trucks), remove the hand rails attached to the cab and gently rock the entire body up and down until you see a gap at the front of the cab. Then insert a small screwdriver in the gap and pry up on the front of the cab while lifting the rear of the body.


----------

